# Apply 820 online and Attach documents



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I would like to ask, after we apply online and paid, how long do we need to attach all documents need? 
Does it have to be the same day? or is there certain period?

We'd like to apply 820 online next week, coz my partner's visitor visa ends this 30th april, but we haven't finished preparing all the required documents.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

It is not written but 28 days sees to be what is said.

Work on uploading the documents required for a valid application first, you can continue adding documents(max 60) until visa is decided.


----------



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you for your reply.

Can you please be more specific when you say "Work on uploading the documents required for a valid application first"?
We're gonna apply by ourselves, so its kinda scary and we need as much advice as possible.

Thank you so much.



ampk said:


> It is not written but 28 days sees to be what is said.
> 
> Work on uploading the documents required for a valid application first, you can continue adding documents(max 60) until visa is decided.


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

MelbAussie79 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Can you please be more specific when you say "Work on uploading the documents required for a valid application first"?
> We're gonna apply by ourselves, so its kinda scary and we need as much advice as possible.
> ...


I think what he means is make sure you upload all the documents according to the document checklist first (Passport, etc.) and then focus on the supporting evidence


----------



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh i see.
Thank you! 



starlight said:


> I think what he means is make sure you upload all the documents according to the document checklist first (Passport, etc.) and then focus on the supporting evidence


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Correct. From memory you need statements (form 888) from 2 or more family and friends to be a valid application (tip get more than 2 like 4) these take very long to get so start working on them yesterday.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Making a valid application
To make a valid application you must:
• complete the application form 47SP Application for migration to Australia by a partnerin English;
• provide the residential address where you intend to live while your application is being processed. 
Under legislation, a post office box address will not be accepted as your residential address;
• pay the required Visa Application Charge or evidence of payment;
• lodge your application at the appropriate office of the department.
*In certain circumstances you may need to provide a completed form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner 
to migrate to Australia and 2 statutory declarations at time of lodgement for your application to be valid *
(see 'Part 2 - Are you eligible to apply for or be granted a visa' and 'Part 3 - Information for sponsors' for 
further details).

Part states-
If you are applying in Australia, you may not be able to make a valid application or you may not 
be eligible to be granted a Partner visa, if you:
• do not hold a substantive visa and have had a Partner visa refused or cancelled since your last entry 
to Australia; or
• do not hold a substantive visa (see page 6) and your previous visa has ceased; or
• hold a visa with a No further stay condition (conditions 8503, 8534 or 8535); or
• since your last entry to Australia, hold or held a Provisional General Skilled Migration visa and you 
have not held or did not hold that visa for at least 2 years;
• have a debt to the Australian Government and have not made satisfactory arrangements to repay 
the debt.

Partner visa application states-
When you lodge your application, you must provide:
• if you and your partner are married, a certified copy of the registry extract showing details of your 
marriage;
Note: The department does not consider the decorative marriage certificate to be acceptable 
evidence of marriage. You will need to contact the relevant registering authority in Australia 
or overseas to request a registry extract. A list of Australian Registries of Births, Deaths and 
Marriages is available from the Australian Government website australia.gov.au
OR
• if you and your partner are in a de facto relationship, evidence that you and your partner have been 
in a de facto relationship for the entire 12 months prior to lodging your application, or evidence in 
support of any claim that there are compelling and compassionate circumstances for the grant of the 
visa, despite not being in a de facto relationship for a full 12 months at time of lodgement.
All Partner visa applicants must also provide the following:
• completed application form 47SP and form 40SP (completed by your sponsor), which can be 
lodged online via ImmiAccount or downloaded from the website www.border.gov.au/allforms/and 
lodged via post or in person;
• if appointing a migration agent or exempt agent or authorised recipient, a completed form 956;
• if appointing an authorised recipient that is not a migration agent/exempt person, a completed 
form 956A;
• 4 (or 2 if applying in Australia) recent passport-size photographs of yourself and 2 passport-size 
photographs of your sponsor (see page 5);
• certified copies of your passport or travel documents (see page 28 for information on certified 
copies);
• proof of identity (see page 39);
• evidence that your relationship is genuine and continuing (see page 40);
• proof that your sponsor is an Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident or eligible New 
Zealand citizen who is aged 18 years or over (see page 40);
• statutory declarations from 2 people who are Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents 
and who support your claim that the relationship is genuine and continuing (see page 28 for 
information on statutory declarations);
• if previously married, certified copy of divorce certificate or death certificate for each previous 
marriage; and
• if appropriate, completed health and character checks (see pages 21-22).
You must pay the Visa Application Charge (see page 27)


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

ampk said:


> Correct. From memory you need statements (form 888) from 2 or more family and friends to be a valid application (tip get more than 2 like 4) these take very long to get so start working on them yesterday.


You do not generally need form 888 to make a valid application for a partner visa. It only applies where a person is affected by s. 48.

www.ausvisa.net.au


----------



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks ampk for the info 



ampk said:


> Making a valid application
> To make a valid application you must:
> • complete the application form 47SP Application for migration to Australia by a partnerin English;
> • provide the residential address where you intend to live while your application is being processed.
> ...


----------



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks CCMS,

so only fill the online form, paid, then attached additional documents, and finish it in 28 days?

Thanks for your help



CCMS said:


> You do not generally need form 888 to make a valid application for a partner visa. It only applies where a person is affected by s. 48.
> 
> www.ausvisa.net.au


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

CCMS said:


> You do not generally need form 888 to make a valid application for a partner visa. It only applies where a person is affected by s. 48.


Most people assume it is needed as immigration say you need to do two of them



> Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or a Prospective Marriage visa applicant (to be completed by two Australian citizens or permanent residents who have personal knowledge of your partner relationship


Even though it is only on the recomended list of documents.


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

JandE said:


> Most people assume it is needed as immigration say you need to do two of them
> 
> Even though it is only on the recomended list of documents.


Is this only applicable to 820s?
For 309s I thought you didn't need to submit 888s if you don't have anyone in Australia to do so, written statements/stat decs are enough depending on what's legal in the residing country. We submitted 888s about a month after submitting but attached written statements on lodgement.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kahliimah said:


> Is this only applicable to 820s?
> For 309s I thought you didn't need to submit 888s if you don't have anyone in Australia to do so, written statements/stat decs are enough depending on what's legal in the residing country. We submitted 888s about a month after submitting but attached written statements on lodgement.


We did two 888's for the PMV 300 (over a month after submitting the application) even though we were both overseas. The forms make it look like they are needed. We also did a stat dec from someone local.

Did we NEED to do them? I have no idea now, but would we have got the visa if we had only done one, when they say 2 are needed ?

The conflict is in the words "recommended documents" and "2 are needed".


----------



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you JandE

So, when we apply only, we just apply 47sp, then 40sp, then attached required documents right?



JandE said:


> Most people assume it is needed as immigration say you need to do two of them
> 
> Even though it is only on the recomended list of documents.


----------



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you Kahliimah,

what do you mean by written statements on lodgement?
do we need to attach statdec stated that we're going to submit the 888?



Kahliimah said:


> Is this only applicable to 820s?
> For 309s I thought you didn't need to submit 888s if you don't have anyone in Australia to do so, written statements/stat decs are enough depending on what's legal in the residing country. We submitted 888s about a month after submitting but attached written statements on lodgement.


----------



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi, 

there's another questions that we'd like to ask, 
My partner is from Indonesia, so the family card, birth certification is in bahasa, do we need to translate? 
or just provide the scanned original one since we're going to apply online?

Where can i find the step-by-step process to apply online?

thank you so much


----------



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

hi, 

I really need more Information related to visa 820.
do we need to certified our scanned documents if we apply visa 820 onshore via online?

thanks for your time


----------

